# Breathalysers



## eurajohn

Apparently from the Spring of 2012 all drivers in France will need to carry a simple alcohol breath test see here>Le Figaro<. I picked this up from one of the expat forums and thought it a joke or wind up but there appears to be a grain of truth.

Don't know how this will affect visitors to the country, watch this space as they say.


----------



## Spacerunner

Uk alcohol levels are different than French levels. So do we carry a UK breathalyser or a French one.


I had always thought that if I am legal in my own country then that legality was accepted throughout the EU.

Well, thats my excuse Officer! :roll:


----------



## blondy

As I always have some wine with our evening meal, I decided to buy
A breatherliser, around £45, just to check and be fairly sure.
2 small glasses, 0.04 bac, limit 0.08, I feel a bit better now if I go out in the evening.


----------



## Grizzly

Spacerunner said:


> Uk alcohol levels are different than French levels. So do we carry a UK breathalyser or a French one.


Good point this. I've been looking for one to buy from a UK website- single use ones available around £5-but, as you say, the alcohol level is set at 80mg/100ml in UK breathalysers. Not having had anything to do with them before I'd not latched on to this. The AA, CC, C&CC etc are surprisingly quiet on warning that they will be compulsary next spring.

Auchan sell them but around 49 euros for an electronic version !

More in Ray's post earlier;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-117560.html

G


----------



## bognormike

If they want the things in all vehicles, perhaps the French government should pay for them, I don't intend to :x 

What is the point for teetotallers, or those who just don't drive after having a drnk? Even more so with motrhomers who are just driving to a site or aire....


----------



## Mrplodd

Bognormike

Its no different to speed limits !!! Why legislate a speed limit when there are some who are happy to drive at a speed below that limit ??

Legislation is there because the law makers think its necessary. No point argueing. If you choose not to buy one thats up to you, but you know what the law is and the penalty for contravention if you get caught.

Your choice !


----------



## bognormike

Mrplodd said:


> Bognormike
> 
> Its no different to speed limits !!! Why legislate a speed limit when there are some who are happy to drive at a speed below that limit ??
> 
> Legislation is there because the law makers think its necessary. No point argueing. If you choose not to buy one thats up to you, but you know what the law is and the penalty for contravention if you get caught.
> 
> Your choice !


yes it is different, I don't have to pay anything to comply with speed limits :x


----------



## rayc

bognormike said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bognormike
> 
> Its no different to speed limits !!! Why legislate a speed limit when there are some who are happy to drive at a speed below that limit ??
> 
> Legislation is there because the law makers think its necessary. No point argueing. If you choose not to buy one thats up to you, but you know what the law is and the penalty for contravention if you get caught.
> 
> Your choice !
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is different, I don't have to pay anything to comply with speed limits :x
Click to expand...

Mike, yes it is different but there are many things you do have to pay for to comply with the law, your driving licence being one of them.
It will be just another thing such as beam deflectors, HV jackets, bulb kits and warning triangles that the French insist on being carried. I just look on it as a French tax similar to the tax sejour that I have to pay if I want to tour there. Rather that than pay a fortune in site fees and parking chages in the UK.
Ray


----------



## Jean-Luc

Not strictly on-topic but an article on the same subject HERE also carried notice that from next near they are deploying 400 'next generation' speed detection systems and will be no signage indicating their presence and they 'can no longer be reported as such by the warning system between drivers' :?


----------



## drcotts

If a breathaliser is carried then surely it has to be one thats traceable or certified. In this country if you were breathalysed by the police and found to be over the limit it would be no defense at all to say that you were ok with the "one you bought at halfords".

If they bring out a certified unit then fair enough. Otherwise its just a farce.

I am a qualified tester under HSAW regs (nothing to do with the police) and any test carried out had to stand up in court. Not only the equipment but the procedure as well has to be faultless.

I will follow this with interest.

Phill


----------



## Grizzly

drcotts said:


> I will follow this with interest.
> 
> Phill


I wonder if this is just a piece of legislation that started life with good intentions but has been badly implemented ?

There are so many flaws in the procedure: will those people who persistantly have more alcohol than is legal with their lunch _ really_ go out to their car or lorry, do a self-administered breath test and then twiddle their thumbs until legal- which needs another test to prove it ?

Will cash-strapped motorists use their X euro non-reusable gadget if they feel they might be over the limit- knowing they'll have to buy a replacement to stay legal ?

Anyone who should use this gadget probably won't do so anyway.

However we'll carry one...in the same spirit that caused to to pester endless possible SCUT outlets-unsuccessfully- for a toll box in Portugal in January.

G


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

Sounds a bit like a tourist detterent to me.


----------



## raynipper

Mine has just arrived from China. Will be carried to stay legal.

Ray.


----------



## ralph-dot

€1.50 each, according this this

http://www.thelocal.fr/1920/20111201/


----------



## HeatherChloe

I think this is a ridiculous law. 

I can see why everyone should carry a warning triangle and a high visibility jacket, because everyone could break down and need them.

But if you are a teetotaller, or you never drink and drive, why should you be required to carry a breathalyser in your vehicle? 

And if you do go to the pub and have a skinful, how likely are you to use the breathalyser even if you're carrying on? 

And will the police really stop vehicles and ask the occupants to produce the necessary breathalyse or else get a fine? Surely they would have better things to do with their time.


----------



## Grizzly

HeatherChloe said:


> But if you are a teetotaller, or you never drink and drive, why should you be required to carry a breathalyser in your vehicle?


Make sure you have your signed and translated copy of The Pledge with you Heather...!

G


----------



## rayc

Grizzly said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are a teetotaller, or you never drink and drive, why should you be required to carry a breathalyser in your vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have your signed and translated copy of The Pledge with you Heather...!
> 
> G
Click to expand...

G, Take care, the sisterhood will be after you. Ray


----------



## subfiver

What an alluring bunch they are; all in dire need of a stiff drink IMHO

:roll:


----------



## erneboy

I can't see even one who might make a ten pinter, Alan.


----------



## xgx

The face to the left of the sign looks remarkably like one of the 'Strictly' judges............ and is that really Griff Rhys Jones?


----------



## ralph-dot

By the way, how does this stop Drunk Driving?

And if the French want to stop drunk driving, why can you be caught twice before being banned (or so I have read)?


----------



## HMFIC

By using the link in Jean-Luc post here is the translation.

I guess someone should inform the CC and C&CC so they can put it out

The president announced Wednesday the mandatory presence of a breathalyzer in every car in the spring of 2012 and confirmed the deployment of 400 new speed cameras by the end of 2012 ... that will not be announced by the panels.

While nightclubs must be equipped "for the detection of alcohol levels" from 1 December, another place will soon be fitted alongside the mandatory yellow vests and warning triangles. Nicolas Sarkozy announced Wednesday that the presence of a breathalyzer in every car would be mandatory from next spring. The head of state presided over the presentation of the Elysée "gold scarves of road safety", which reward municipalities and departments for their efforts in the fight against road accidents. The presence of a breathalyzer in cars will allow individuals to assess whether they are able to drive after drinking, he said.

Looks like we will need one"!!!! 

Paul


----------



## rayc

ralph-dot said:


> And if the French want to stop drunk driving, why can you be caught twice before being banned (or so I have read)?


That is the bit that those who call for a lowering of the prosecution threshold in the UK, to bring it in line with France, choose to omit.
Those calling for the lower limit in the UK want to retain the current penalties at the lower limit.

The French have a lower starting treshold level with a lower punishment which rises as the level of alcohol increases.

I would bet a very large amount of money that if there was a proposal to make the carrying of breathalysers mandatory in the UK that Brake, ACPO etc would be saying that it would be a sign to drivers that drinking and driving is acceptable.


----------



## eurajohn

Everyone here will put their own spin on the story!
HeatherCloe, you obviously have never been stopped by the Gendarmes!  
Poor old Sarko is trying to reduce accidents and death on French roads, I'll guess his advisers have told him this idea will award some brownie points.

In reality the only sensible limit is zero, I say that as one that drinks perhaps too much of the very cheap red available here, although not if I'm driving.


----------



## Grizzly

raynipper said:


> Mine has just arrived from China. Will be carried to stay legal.
> 
> Ray.


Ray..please can you give us a link to where you got it from.

Thanks

G


----------



## HeatherChloe

eurajohn said:


> HeatherCloe, you obviously have never been stopped by the Gendarmes!


Yeh, I was actually stopped on the way back into France from Spain. There was a long, long, long traffic jam, as the Gendarmes seemed to want to check that everyone driving into France was bona fide.

Chloe got rather fed up of it all, and as we were pretty much stationary for ages, I decided she deserved a cuddle. So she moved from the passenger seat over to my lap for a little bit.

Anyway, when the Gendarmes got to me, all they could do was give me a bit telling off for Chloe sitting on my lap.

I did try explaining in my best French that this was only whilst we were stationary, and of course I didn't drive with her on my lap, but they weren't best pleased.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Alcohol Limits*

Hello All

As a retired Plod I should say, in my humble opinion, that the current limit in Blighty is to high. It should be zero!! The limit at the moment has far to many variable. How heavy, how tired.when did I eat etc. The best limit is no alcohol at all limit. That way you know that you are not over the limit.
As for this nonsense in France, well it is just something else to buy and carry around.

Neil


----------



## TeamRienza

*Bite the bullet*

Bite the bullet, you know you want to, it will show your commitment to the EU :lol:

Of course you could fight to the last man to maintain your Britishness, and engage in long and meaningfull conversations with the Gendarmes by the side of the road. :roll:

Or in the spirirt of entante cordial go to this site www.value-breathalysers.co.uk/acatalog/SINGLE_USE_BREATHALYSERS.hyml

I have not used them but the will sell you THREE for £8.33 inc post and vat. They are available at Zero, UK or EU levels.

When in Rome etc; try not to bring our reputation as Brits abroad any lower. :twisted:

Happy holidays,

Davy


----------



## Chas17

Remember that the French also have the VSP - Voiture/vehicule sans permis. These are the little 50(ish)cc two seater cars such as the Aixam that sound like a struggling lawnmower and travel at about 30mph max. They do not require a licence and are frequently driven by the elderly, who have never held a licence and those who have been disqualified for driving with excess alcohol.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Bite the bullet*



TeamRienza said:


> When in Rome etc; try not to bring our reputation as Brits abroad any lower. :twisted:
> 
> Davy


Just as an aside, Davy, but I bet there are few of us who, when talking to campsite receptionists, FP hosts, local shop owners, tourism officials, etc in so many countries in Europe, have not been told how much they like having the British as visitors: polite, friendly, conformist and spenders in local outlets.

G


----------



## SpeedyDux

drcotts said:


> If a breathaliser is carried then surely it has to be one thats traceable or certified. In this country if you were breathalysed by the police and found to be over the limit it would be no defense at all to say that you were ok with the "one you bought at halfords".
> 
> If they bring out a certified unit then fair enough. Otherwise its just a farce.
> 
> I am a qualified tester under HSAW regs (nothing to do with the police) and any test carried out had to stand up in court. Not only the equipment but the procedure as well has to be faultless.
> 
> I will follow this with interest.
> 
> Phill


Phill,

I would be very surprised if the "Ethylotest" single use breathalysers to be carried in all vehicles can be any old breath test kit. My understanding is that the kit must be marked to show it is certified as compliant with the relevant French norm as required by French law. There should be appropriate markings on each test kit with the applicable "NF" number. Presumably when the Gendarmes carry out a stop they will also check that your breath test kit has the right NF number to show it is compliant. Anyone carrying an imported breath test kit that is only marked with non-French standards would risk an on-the-spot fine.

The French goverment estimates that a pair of "Ethylotest" single use breathalysers should cost only 1.5 to 2 Euros.

By the way there are other new motoring laws being introduced in France in 2012. One will affect UK MHers who carry a scooter or motorbike.

From 1st January 2012 if you ride a scooter or motorbike with an engine larger than 125cc in France it will be obligatory to wear a jacket or waistcoat with hi-vis reflective strips, as well as a helmet. The small rear number plates (17x13 cm) also will no longer be allowed and they must be 18 x 20 cm although whether that latter requirement also applies to foreign registered scooters or motorbikes isn't clear to me.

SD


----------



## SpeedyDux

rayc said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if the French want to stop drunk driving, why can you be caught twice before being banned (or so I have read)?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the bit that those who call for a lowering of the prosecution threshold in the UK, to bring it in line with France, choose to omit.
> Those calling for the lower limit in the UK want to retain the current penalties at the lower limit.
> 
> The French have a lower starting treshold level with a lower punishment which rises as the level of alcohol increases.
> 
> I would bet a very large amount of money that if there was a proposal to make the carrying of breathalysers mandatory in the UK that Brake, ACPO etc would be saying that it would be a sign to drivers that drinking and driving is acceptable.
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a threshold for minor drink-driving offences with more than .24 mg/ l alcohol in breath but less than .39 mg/ l. The penalty is loss of 6 points and a fine of 135 Euros. (seems light, doesn't it but those with provisional licenses effectively get a 6 month ban). However there is a discretion to bring the case before a Tribunal whose judge has power to disqualify for up to 3 years.

French drivers also get the option of a 2 day course to add 4 points to their license. (Their system is the opposite of ours - they start with 12 points on the license, and lose them for offences).

For those more serious offences involving driving with more than .40 mg/ l alcohol in breath the car is immobilised immediately, the driving licence is suspended immediately for 72 hours while the prefet decides if an automatic 6 month disqualification is appropriate. In every case the licence will lose 6 points automatically. The maximum fine is 4,500 Euros and up to 5 years disqualification. If there are aggravating circumstances the penalties can be much more severe:

1. A road accident involving serious injury - up to 10 years disqualification and up to 45,000 Euro fine.

2. Repeat offenders or those who refuse to take an alcohol test can have their vehicle confiscated and automatic total revocation of their licence. They also face up to 4 years in jail and a fine up to 9,000 Euros.

3. If driving under the influence of narcotics they face up to 3 years jail and a fine up to 9,000 Euros. Alternative sentences are available including confiscation of the vehicle.

Anyway, beware being stopped after a good lunch involving a nice bottle of wine. :roll:

SD


----------



## Bill_H

I see from the the label that the mouthwash I use contains alcohol, as does my cough mixture.


----------



## HMFIC

Hi All,

I guess the question is where to get the breathalysers with the correct "NF" number on so to comply, also to know what the NF number is?

Paul


----------



## teensvan

Glad we only do Dover / Calais 1 hour on the boat is enough for ann.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan.


----------



## jud

hi all. these type of posts wind me up about other counties introducing this and that each time costing us Brits money . for example Portugal - Spain & France charging for motorway tolls e.t.c. now this. come over here and they are on a beefer they no pay i can under stand the the frence bring out the breathalyzer because i find there driving is bad when sober . i have personally met people who have had there cars and m/h written off with frence drivers out of there scull by dinner time jud


----------



## altom

Ho Ho Ho Ho it's Christmas time again :lol: 


It must be the time of year..... I was wondering what they would start this year for us all to jump on the bandwagon and get this old forum all hot and bothered. 

Last year it was the French refusing to refill our Gaslow / LPG system and what came of that ...with so many members changing their refilling system from internal to external and the cost of fitting new bottle restraints and new labels on the door etc etc. So this year it is the breathalyser. They must be doing this to get us going .. and buying kits from China to try and stay legal!!! .can't you see the connection :lol: :lol: :lol: Someone is making a lot of money and we are all falling for it


----------



## sennen523

*Breathalyzer Kit requirement -France 2012.*

Hi All,

Iv'e heard that the French are introducing a requirement for all cars to carry a Breathalyzer kit from Spring 2012.

Has anyone got any info about this, mainly when it starts and how do you get one?

Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Penquin

This topic was discussed in this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1166315.html#1166315

I will contact you re merging these two threads to prevent repetition,

my information from French sources is that it only affects French registered vehicles,

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe

Bill_H said:


> I see from the the label that the mouthwash I use contains alcohol, as does my cough mixture.


Ah, well you can get alcohol free versions. In fact, for your mouthwash, you probably should. It's not healthy to swill alcohol around your mouth every morning.


----------



## xgx

HeatherChloe said:


> .....It's not healthy to swill alcohol around your mouth every morning.


It's always better in the evening, a single malt for preference!


----------



## eurajohn

A link from French TV with some info and an idea of what they are and how they work <Here>


----------



## Grizzly

eurajohn said:


> A link from French TV with some info and an idea of what they are and how they work <Here>


Thank you ! Now I shall be able to go into Auchan and be confident that my pronunciation of "ethylotest" is correct. I do hope that the French police give tourists a day or two to buy one. However, from what we've seen on ferries, if they wanted to detect excess alcohol in drivers then testing as people leave the gangplank would catch a good number over the limit !

G


----------



## subfiver

Forgive me, I've not time to re-read all of this thread so this may already've been posted, but I'm being advised by a long-time resident (and fluent French speaking) Briton that the carrying of breathalyzers will only be mandatory for those drivers with a french conviction for drink-driving.

Allegedly.


----------



## eurajohn

Well at least a new string to the rumour mill.

First I've heard of that one, certainly not mentioned in any of the "official" press releases I've seen.


----------



## raynipper

Just heard about another new regulation in France.

If you are caught with the engine running and no seat belt on this can be a fine and points???

Daft really but forewarned is forearmed.

Ray.

p.s. all in French but you get the idea.

Au cas où vous ne le sauriez pas.


Un PV pour défaut de ceinture alors que vous êtes stationné, c'est possible aux yeux de 
la maréchaussée... si malencontreusement vous avez oublié de couper le moteur : PV à 90 
euros (amende minorée) et 3 points en moins ! 
Et cerise .sur cette prune : idem avec votre téléphone portable !!! 

Donc pensez à couper le moteur, sinon votre véhicule, et celui qui est au volant, sont 
considérés comme " en circulation " et non pas " arrêté ". 
Subtile nuance qui pourrait remplir les caisses de l'état. 
Information parue dans le magazine AutoPlus du 14 novembre 2011


----------



## locovan

http://visitnormandy.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/new-laws-for-drivers-and-motorcyclists-in-2012/

New Driving Laws in France
As of January 5, 2012, a number of new measures affecting motorists and bikers in France were announced by the Minister for the Interior.

These driving law reforms were first announced by President Sarkozy on November 30, based on decisions made in spring 2011 by the Interministerial Committee for Road Safety.

It does say here as well that from April 1st 2012---
Compulsory to carry a breathalyser in the vehicle
The minister announced that from a date to be fixed (probably 1 April 2012) all cars must carry an alcohol breathalyser test--

but another article says from August so keep an eye on the news for the date when this will be law --- if it does!!!.


----------



## StAubyns

This Company

linked to by Locovan, on the other, now closed breathalyser thread,, has no French level breathalysers in stock - 2 to 3 week lead time if you want some!

Somebody must be buying them


----------



## Mrplodd

Article in todays Daily Mail states that motorists WILL be required to carry a breath test kit in their vehicles from JULY this year with a suggestion that there will be a "period of grace" untill November.

Best bet is to get one on the Ferry/tunnell terminal as I feel certain they will not wish to miss that revenue stream !!!


----------



## Zebedee

Mrplodd said:


> Best bet is to get one on the Ferry/tunnell terminal as I feel certain they will not wish to miss that revenue stream !!!


Correction MrPlodd . . . unless it has all changed again? :roll:

Best bet is to get *two *. . . .

As I understand it, you need two, since it will be illegal to drive without having one onboard. If you have to use one - and have only one on board, driving on (even to buy a replacement) will break the law.

Only the French could think that one up! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Penquin

We have yet to see them being offered for sale in France, have spoken to many French citizens who adopt the usual gallic shrug and say not likely around here.......

They are probably going to be available in the big Motor accessories places, I am sure the ferries will have them on sale at greatly increased cost.

Yes they are due to be required from JUNE this year, no period of grace has been announced, no exemptions have been announced so ALL vehicles will potentially have to carry them. NB it is worth carrying 2 so that if you are required to use one "just to check" you cannot then be done for failing to have one.

The last I heard they were expected to retail at €1 - 1,50 each but I have been unable to find out any accurate figures or how accurate they actually are anyway!

The general shrug seems very widespread as a sign of how it has been introduced........

IF there is the demand I *might* be able to bring some back for distribution via ODB at the start of June (next time we are scheduled to come back by car), I will liaise with Nuke over that (I do not fancy posting them to one and all if there is a lot of demand!)

PM sent to Nuke to discuss.

Dave


----------



## sander4709

I believe the French Police will not issue fines for failing to have them onboard until November 2012.


----------



## Zebedee

sander4709 said:


> I believe the French Police will not issue fines for failing to have them onboard until November 2012.


In theory Sander - but since when did the French play by the rules, even when they made them! :roll: :lol:

Better safe than sorry I think. One less thing to think about when enjoying a relaxed and stress free holiday.

(A lovely thought that - but I always have to take Mrs Zeb!!   )

Dave :lol:


----------



## barryd

Penquin said:


> IF there is the demand I *might* be able to bring some back for distribution via ODB at the start of June (next time we are scheduled to come back by car), I will liaise with Nuke over that (I do not fancy posting them to one and all if there is a lot of demand!)
> 
> Dave


Great!! While your on could you chuck in half a dozen cases of Leffe Blonde! Just so I can test the Breathalyzer.


----------



## rayc

quote:
"We have yet to see them being offered for sale in France, have spoken to many French citizens who adopt the usual gallic shrug and say not likely around here......."

It says all you need to know.


----------



## MyGalSal

Bear with me if I have missed previous discussions re article in today's Daily Mail:

Last month, the French introduced a new law banning satellite navigation systems that show the location of speed cameras.
Those caught can be fined 1,500 euros even if the device is not in use.


Sal


----------



## bognormike

MyGalSal said:


> Bear with me if I have missed previous discussions re article in today's Daily Mail:
> 
> Last month, the French introduced a new law banning satellite navigation systems that show the location of speed cameras.
> Those caught can be fined 1,500 euros even if the device is not in use.
> 
> Sal


see this thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-120273-ban-on-speed-camera-detectors-in-france.html


----------



## Mrplodd

See below link to TRL website for further (reliable) information!!!!

http://www.trl.co.uk/trl-news-hub/t...-kits-when-travelling-to-france_801297430.htm


----------



## StAubyns

Zebedee said:


> As I understand it, you need two,
> Dave


They come in packs of three :wink: for a fiver :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, you need two,
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> They come in packs of three :wink: for a fiver :lol:
Click to expand...

Should last me out then Geoff! :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn

I'm surprised that Dave (Penguin) has not seen them in his area, a few times on here I have already told where they are available in my area (Mayenne) and have also offered to source them for other members.

Still cest la vie as they say


----------



## me0wp00

You'll need a NF (normes francais) breathaliser and Norauto are selling them and have done for a few years, we bought them for after a biker rally when both dh and I knew we'd be borderline limit and wanted to check we were safe to drive. As it happens we finished drinking at 11pm and didn't drink the next day, I took the kids home in the van, dh came on his motorbike...he got stopped on a national road, luckily not for speeding (they heard him coming we think) but he passed the breath test well worth the euro for the test


----------



## Grizzly

From the latest issue of the Caravan Club magazine (March 2012 page 42), received today:

_Recent report have suggested that it is now a legal requirement to carry a breathalyser in your vehicle while travelling in France. However, the legal department of the ACF (Automobile Club de France) has confirmed that the law has not changed and this requirement is currently only a proposal.

If the law were to change, the ACF is unable to confirm whether it would be applicable to visiting motorists or just French residents. However, if you would like to buy a disposable breathalyser, they are available from most French pharmacies for about 1 euro._

The plot thickens !

G


----------



## Zebedee

I was going to post that quote Grizz - thanks. :wink: 

At about one Euro apiece though, anybody who doesn't carry a couple "just in case" will be a leading contender for "Plonker of the Year".  :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> At about one Euro apiece though, anybody who doesn't carry a couple "just in case" will be a leading contender for "Plonker of the Year".  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Quite ! It all sounds a little like the Great Portuguese Electronic Toll Charge Debacle but at least this time- I hope- we can actually buy the article in question....even though it might not be strictly necessary -yet !

G


----------



## tuscancouple

Hi

From Parkers Company Car Driver:

Any company car driver who wants to drive in France must carry a breathalyser kit after July 1 this year.

From November, drivers caught not carrying the compulsory kits will face on-the-spot fines of €11 (around £9.15).

However, you don't have to spend huge amounts of money on a fancy electronic kit. You'll be allowed to carry single-use kits which can be bought for between £1 and £2.

Such devices will be on sale at rail and ferry terminals, and will also find their way into the 'driving abroad' kits you can buy which include a high-visibility jacket, a warning triangle, a GB sticker and some headlight reflectors.

Full story is here:
http://www.parkers.co.uk/company-ca...ary/breathalysers-to-be-compulsory-in-france/

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Zebedee

tuscancouple said:


> Hi. From Parkers Company Car Driver:
> Any company car driver who wants to drive in France must carry a breathalyser kit after July 1 this year.


Think I would rather believe the legal department of the ACF. :wink:



Grizzly said:


> However, the legal department of the ACF (Automobile Club de France) has confirmed that the law has not changed and this requirement is currently only a proposal.


If they don't know the true state of affairs, who does??

Dave


----------



## ptmike

yes the breathalyser will be required from june onwards , bloomin cheek again from them over there. Apparently it will be a 11euro on spot fine if you cant produce one . on bal it seems cheaper to pay fine instead of forking out for a kit.


----------



## eurajohn

ptmike, if you had read all / most of the post you will see the fine will actually be €17 and the cost of the required one time use kit is as low as €1


----------



## Grizzly

eurajohn said:


> ptmike, if you had read all / most of the post you will see the fine will actually be €17 and the cost of the required one time use kit is as low as €1


Plus the fact that the Automobile Club de France have asserted that this is only a _ proposal _ and not yet law.

G


----------



## ptmike

yes one euro is better than eleven as ther are a lot of experts on here does anyone know whether it will also apply to motorbikers or scooter riders pls


----------



## Grizzly

This is the relevant bit of the French Highway Code as in effect today:

Code de la Route 25th Feb 2012

See Titre III Chap. IV

This is the proposed Code for * January 2013*

January 2013

Chap 14 but see Article L234-14 this time.

This is the proposal. It is not yet law at the moment.

G


----------



## Grizzly

ptmike said:


> yes one euro is better than eleven as ther are a lot of experts on here does anyone know whether it will also apply to motorbikers or scooter riders pls


Are you a motor vehicle ? Not meant to sound stupid but this is what the law will/might say in  Jan 2013:

_Article L234-14 
At a date and under the conditions laid down by decree in Conseil d'Etat, every driver of a motor vehicle must provide proof of possession of a breathalyser._

(Source as above post)

G


----------



## Zebedee

Is it me, or are we getting our knickers in a knot over something which is monumentally trivial? :wink:

Whether or not it will become law on whatever day, month or year, or if it applies to roller skates etc., there is a very simple solution.

Fork out two or three Euros (_or pounds if bought in the UK_) tuck the items away in the glove box, and set off on a relaxed and carefree holiday. 

If you have them in the glovebox, it doesn't matter a damn about the (usual :roll: ) inconsistencies and complexities of yet another incomprehensible French regulation . . . you are in the clear!

Dave 

Edit - spelling!


----------



## raynipper

I don't think it's the couple of Euros Dave, It's where to put all the 'stuff' we now have to drag about in every vehicle.

Triangle, High vis jacket, bulb kit, first aid kit, spare glasses, fire extinguisher, spare wiper, bottle of oil, chargers for phones and GPS, coins for shopping trolley, disposable gloves, umbrella, blanket, sun shade, parking disc, breakdown card, insurance details, map, reusable shopping bags, etc. etc.

My glove box if already full with handbook and service records.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

raynipper said:


> I don't think it's the couple of Euros Dave, It's where to put all the 'stuff' we now have to drag about in every vehicle.
> Ray.


Just had a brilliant thought Ray. :?

Since everything in the van should have a dual use, the breathalyser could be used as a *** substitute for those trying to give up the evil weed! No storage problem then! :wink:

OK - getting me coat!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## raynipper

Yes Dave.
My ash trays are already full with other 'stuff'.

Hearing aid batteries, spare house key, wind up torch, sachets off coffee mix, lip balm, cigar lighter USB adaptor, etc. etc.

I bought a Trunk Tidy some time ago and it's bulging and takes up half the boot.

It must cost me lots of deisel lugging all this stuf around.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn

Dave, very well said, been thinking along the same lines for a while now but didn't fancy the likely flak for saying so, as some seem so incensed by the very thought of such a trivial matter.


----------



## me0wp00

I've bought a 4 pack today in carrefour market for 3e90, one for MH, car, van, 4x4 or dh's bike jacket


----------



## xgx

3e90 ... less than £1 each... worth every penny to check 'the morning after' 

Cheaper than losing a licence + repatriating the 'van and preferable to a spell in the pokey :wink:


----------



## ptmike

Debateable Grizzly we shall have to see


----------



## Grizzly

ptmike said:


> Debateable Grizzly we shall have to see


Sorry...not sure I understand. What is debatable ?

G :?


----------



## ptmike

a motorbike is officially classified as a bicycle on a licence disc lol m


----------



## Zebedee

ptmike said:


> a motorbike is officially classified as a bicycle on a licence disc lol m


You planning to risk it Mike, for the sake of spending less than a quid! 

Let us know the details when you get out of the French slammer! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

ptmike said:



> a motorbike is officially classified as a bicycle on a licence disc lol m


On the other hand there is nothing I can see exempting a vehicle with motor- even though it be two wheeled- from the rest of the regulations of the road...which, if it is passed into law, would include carriage of a breathalyser.

Also of interest is this:

Safety

Makes sure you are absolutely ready to go before turning on the engine.

G


----------



## teemyob

*price*

So, the only place I can see (unless I have skipped a page) that has the brethalysers is out-of-stock?

TM


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: price*



teemyob said:


> So, the only place I can see (unless I have skipped a page) that has the brethalysers is out-of-stock? TM


These people had some a couple of days ago. Three for a fiver.

http://tiny.cc/9nwy5

Thanks due to StAubyns for the info! :wink:

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Re: price*



Zebedee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only place I can see (unless I have skipped a page) that has the brethalysers is out-of-stock? TM
> 
> 
> 
> These people had some a couple of days ago. Three for a fiver.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/9nwy5
> 
> Thanks due to StAubyns for the info! :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

votre lien ne fonctionne pas mon ami anglais. Mais, je l'ai copié et collé et ils sont hors de stock!

Merci a vous


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: price*



teemyob said:


> votre lien ne fonctionne pas mon ami anglais. Mais, je l'ai copié et collé et ils sont hors de stock!
> Merci a vous


Boggez-vous off M. Le Grenouille! :lol:

It works now, and they must have flogged the whole new shipment in double quick time. Obviously very much in demand. :roll:

OR they haven't updated their website. That "Out of stock" notice was showing well before Geoff ordered his breathalysers, so I would suggest you ring them tomorrow and ask.

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*ordered*

I have placed an order anyway.

Not going to France yet and it has not come into effect as of yet.

TM


----------



## sander4709

I mentioned this a while back, but it may be worth reiterating that according to "The Local" (France's English language newspaper), police will not be enforcing the rule until November:

(snip)
France is battling drink-driving by forcing every car driver, including visitors to the country, to carry a single-use breathalyzer kit from July.

Officials at the transport ministry confirmed to The Local on Monday that the rules will apply to anyone driving on French roads, including foreigners visiting the country.

The good news for them is that anyone caught without the kit will not immediately face the €11 ($14) fine. Police are to be instructed to start issuing fines only from November. 
(snip)

Hope this helps - it will me as I'll be in and out of France several times this year - all trips completed by the end of August.

Simon


----------



## Zozzer

I can see this being a nice little earner for the French. And we all know the police will take great delight in stopping foreign vehicles that have arrived via Eurotunnel or the channel ports.

I fully intend to comply with the law, and will issue a large beaming grin when I flash my test kits a them.


----------



## teemyob

*fines*

I have seen so many brits get robbed by the French Police whilst the natives get away scot free.

Like....

I have seen French Cars park on Pedestrian Crossings whilst a Brit gets booked for parking too close to one.

I have seen brits get stopped for speeding whilst being overtaken by a Frenchman.

And many more....

TM


----------



## grizzlyj

Snipped


SpeedyDux said:


> From 1st January 2012 if you ride a scooter or motorbike with an engine larger than 125cc in France it will be obligatory to wear a jacket or waistcoat with hi-vis reflective strips, as well as a helmet. The small rear number plates (17x13 cm) also will no longer be allowed and they must be 18 x 20 cm although whether that latter requirement also applies to foreign registered scooters or motorbikes isn't clear to me.
> 
> SD


http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/N...vis-gear-compulsory-in-france-from-next-year/

The above link to an MCN article says bike/scooter visitors to France will require "150cm squared" of reflective material, meaning an armband, and not a vest, if what you're wearing doesn't already have that?

I don't get why you need two breathalysers though? If the police stop you surely they'll use their own? And if you think you need to breathalize yourself then one of the digital ones may be a better buy for £33?

http://www.valuebreathalysers.co.uk...100-display-digital-breathalyser-testing.html

On that companies re-calibration page it also says don't smoke or drink directly before a test too


----------



## teemyob

*£15*



grizzlyj said:


> Snipped
> 
> 
> SpeedyDux said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 1st January 2012 if you ride a scooter or motorbike with an engine larger than 125cc in France it will be obligatory to wear a jacket or waistcoat with hi-vis reflective strips, as well as a helmet. The small rear number plates (17x13 cm) also will no longer be allowed and they must be 18 x 20 cm although whether that latter requirement also applies to foreign registered scooters or motorbikes isn't clear to me.
> 
> SD
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/N...vis-gear-compulsory-in-france-from-next-year/
> 
> The above link to an MCN article says bike/scooter visitors to France will require "150cm squared" of reflective material, meaning an armband, and not a vest, if what you're wearing doesn't already have that?
> 
> I don't get why you need two breathalysers though? If the police stop you surely they'll use their own? And if you think you need to breathalize yourself then one of the digital ones may be a better buy for £33?
> 
> http://www.valuebreathalysers.co.uk...100-display-digital-breathalyser-testing.html
> 
> On that companies re-calibration page it also says don't smoke or drink directly before a test too
Click to expand...

£15


----------



## Zebedee

grizzlyj said:


> I don't get why you need two breathalysers though? If the police stop you surely they'll use their own?


I suspect that if Le Plodde stop you, and you test positive, you will be in very deep merde when the law comes into force. 

You will have not the slightest excuse, and will be up that well known creek without a paddle. Very crafty!

_"You are as peessed as a newt Monsieur!! You are required to have un breathalyser, so why didn't you use it before you began this journey?"_

*If you have only one* and you do use it, you are totally stuffed. :roll: Illegal to drive without one so you can't even (legally) drive to the nearest supermarche to replace it. 8O

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith

*Re: price*



Zebedee said:


> These people had some a couple of days ago. Three for a fiver. http://tiny.cc/9nwy5 Thanks due to StAubyns for the info! :wink:


They still do........I ordered mine on Sunday and they were shipped today.

In their email they provide a code for a 5% discount active until end of March 2012, and tell me I can add it to this forum.

It is: sp5

Every Little Helps. 8)


----------



## me0wp00

LOL "Due to a recent overwhelming demand for the 0.05% BAC disposable breathalyzer kits for France, delivery on this item may be delayed unitl mid March 2012 as we are currently awaiting delivery from manufacturer. They are in production now and delivery is expected in March. Orders may still be placed & will be dispatched as soon as the item is back in stock in UK. Please accept our sincere apologies for the delay"


----------



## ptmike

the stupid biker new eu rules are driving bikers up the wall as well . Imagine all your MH "safety" clobber in the little bag on your bike that includes a triangle .

Bikers may eventually get their revenge as the 150sq yellow stuff will be shaped in the form of a classic one finger !


----------



## Telbell

Not sure if it's been posted before but according to a French friend the police won't be imposing fines until November 2012- "period of grace"

So anyone who only tours in Spring/Summer will escape fines till 2013!





mods note - split & merged to more recent thread....


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> Not sure if it's been posted before but according to a French friend the police won't be imposing fines until November 2012- "period of grace"
> 
> So anyone who only tours in Spring/Summer will escape fines till 2013!


Please will you ask your French friend what part the Code Civil interpretation of this plays in French life ?

In the extract from it I quoted in an earlier post, it was quite clear that, as of today ( and the date changes daily) there was *no law, at all,* concerned with the carriage of breathalysers. In 2013 it is proposed that it be made law but it is clear that it might not be so. The Automobile Club de France and the Caravan Club agree with this. It is not a French law at the moment. They cannot stop you or fine you.

IF you have ever been convicted of an alcohol related offence and ordered to have a device connected to your ignition, then this is allowed for in the current law.

G


----------



## Telbell

Two sources
here:

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/avoir...devient-obligatoire-01-03-2012-1436680_23.php

and here:

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/France_M...est-obligatoire-dans-toutes-les-voiture.shtml

Salient points: 
*Law from 1st July, this year, Punishments (11 euros fine) from 1st November
*Applies to all motor vehicles except mopeds
*Breathalysers have been available for purchase in (French)nightclubs & discos since last November
*They'll have to be fitted to new school buses from start of the new school year in 2015
*Sarkozy had announced last November the intention to bring in this law but gave no date at the time

No mention of two breathalysers though- just "one-unused"


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> Salient points:
> *Law from 1st July, this year, Punishments (11 euros fine) from 1st November
> *Applies to all motor vehicles except mopeds
> *Breathalysers have been available for purchase in (French)nightclubs & discos since last November
> *They'll have to be fitted to new school buses from start of the new school year in 2015
> *Sarkozy had announced last November the intention to bring in this law but gave no date at the time
> 
> No mention of two breathalysers though- just "one-unused"


What-still-puzzles me is that the French Highway Code- does not mention this at all in the version of 1st March 2012 :

Ist March 2012 Highway Code

The August 1st 2012 version-to-be :

1st August 2012 Highway Code

says:

Article L234-14 .
At a date and under the conditions laid down by decree in Conseil d'Etat, every driver of a motor vehicle must provide proof of possession of a breathalyser.

The 1st January 2013 version is here and makes no mention of the need for breathalysers to be carried in the car:

!st January 2013 Highway Code 

This all indicates to me that the law has not yet been passed- and might not even be passed. It has been proposed by the President but he has not passed it into law and the Conseil d'Etat don't seem to have decided on a date either. The French Automobile Association don't believe it is law either.

We'll buy a couple when we get to France but I see no reason to worry about it and certainly not to fear that the police will stop motorists !

G

Edit to remove words that slipped below my signature !


----------



## jiwawa

Don't know if this has been posted already or not - too long a post!! - but here's the RAC's info - yes it's required, from 1st July, and you should be able to buy on the ferry for about £2

RAC info


----------



## Telbell

The locals seem to think it's been passed-according to this French Yahoo Forum

http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120301002054AA7brGO

And assuming the law has only been decreed (ratified) in the last few days then it wouldn't appear in any 2013 version of a Highway Code-depending on date of printing?


----------



## Grizzly

JWW said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already or not - too long a post!! - but here's the RAC's info - yes it's required, from 1st July, and you should be able to buy on the ferry for about £2
> 
> RAC info


Please can you re-post the link ? It appears to be unavailable.



Telbell said:


> The locals seem to think it's been passed-according to this French Yahoo Forum
> 
> http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120301002054AA7brGO


According to the forum you quote they're talking about July- ie not passed yet. I can't see the RAC link. I think we have to go with LegiFrance and the French AA ie it is down for possible consideration but not passed into law yet.

G


----------



## Telbell

The Forum quite clearly states that the new law starts on July 1st

Both other links (dated today) state that the legislation has been ratified and will commence operation on 1st July

The Rac link provided by JWW clearly states the law is operative from 1st July

http://www.rac.co.uk/news-advice/motoring-news/post/2012/2/warning-over-breathalyser-france/

The fact that a law hasn't commenced operation doesn't mean it hasn't been ratified/passed, so as to start at a future date. It's quite common for this to happen both in UK and France

and thers also this:

http://www.thelocal.fr/2725/20120301/

Surely you're convinced now???


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> The fact that a law hasn't commenced operation doesn't mean it hasn't been ratified/passed, so as to start at a future date. It's quite common for this to happen both in UK and France


Thank you. I'm still mystified that there is nothing in the CCv today to say that it has been ratified- only some unspecified "when " and that is still doesn't appear in the code for next year.

See also - from the Caravan Club:

1._In January 2012 I contacted the Legal Department of the Automobile Club de France (ACF) to confirm if the reports were true. They have confirmed that this requirement is still a proposal, and no change has been made to their highway code. If the law does change, they were unable to advise if it will affect visiting motorists or just French residents._

2_Posted 27 January 2012 by Hazel Quote | Report
I contacted the Automobile Club de France again yesterday for an update, and they confirmed again that the law has not been passed, so if you see internet or press reports quoting a date when the legal requirement starts - they are not true._

THE RAC link is only lifted from the Press Association; it is not their own information obtained from source.

G
Edited to add 1.


----------



## Telbell

"f you see internet or press reports quoting a date when the legal requirement starts - they are not true."

That statement's not true either!

It hadnt been ratified on Jan 27th or Jabn 1st . It wasn't ratified until two days ago!

http://www.thelocal.fr/2725/20120301/

The "Journal Officiel" is an official announcement of a new law (which may be enacted at a later date-in this case 1st July)

PLEASE say you accept it now
:wink:


----------



## Penquin

I accept that date as I had been scanning the "Journel Officiel" on a weekly (unsuccessful) basis...........

1st July is what I understand too, now all I want to see is our local community recognising that such a requirement exists.......

They are not the most forthright staunch supporters of Le President and his policies........  :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> "
> 
> PLEASE say you accept it now
> :wink:


Oh yes, I certainly accept that now and am glad to have it clarified. Thanks for removing the mystery !

G


----------



## bognormike

well at least it was announced on 1st March, not 1st April :roll:


----------



## Telbell

> They are not the most forthright staunch supporters of Le President and his policies........ Razz Laughing


Could do worse than Mme Le Pen!- that WOULD be interesting! :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Note that the "add on" started yesterday on an older thread has been moved to this which we will try to keep as the one "rolling" breathalyser thread!

Mike
mods team


----------



## Grizzly

It makes one wish that they had the clarity of -say Portugal- concerning the enforcement of traffic laws !

G


----------



## eurajohn

Why do some people get so hot under the collar over such a trivial matter???

I started one of the few threads on this subject, thinking it would be helpful to members and browsers alike, as so many of us travel to France, never realising some would get so wound up at the thought of having to spend a euro or two  

Anyway Jeremy Clarkson mentioned the "new law" on Top Gear so it must be true :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

eurajohn said:


> Why do some people get so hot under the collar over such a trivial matter???
> 
> ....some would get so wound up at the thought of having to spend a euro or two


You've missed the point ! I'm quite happy to buy the breathalyser; what I can't abide is poor reporting of facts. Take the trouble to get things right before posting - ie check the facts- and then report them.
It's not hard to do but, like so many tabloid newspapers, the sensational " shock-horror" bit has to come first and the actual facts are a very poor second - if at all.

G


----------



## eurajohn

Grizzly (or should that be, please Miss?) if you check the first time I posted on the subject, I did not mention "fact", just that I had picked it up from one of the ex pat forums over here, subsequently I made reference to articles in either French or UK publications again no mention by me of fact.
I do always endeavour to be factually correct, which is why I have never suggested any "information" given by me on this subject is fact.

What I was trying to get across was my amusement at some peoples pedantic attitude.


----------



## Grizzly

eurajohn said:


> Grizzly (or should that be, please Miss?) if you check the first time I posted on the subject, I did not mention "fact", just that I had picked it up from one of the ex pat forums over here, subsequently I made reference to articles in either French or UK publications again no mention by me of fact.
> I do always endeavour to be factually correct, which is why I have never suggested any "information" given by me on this subject is fact.
> 
> What I was trying to get across was my amusement at some peoples pedantic attitude.


John...if you think _I'm _being pedantic then please say so directly. Given that I was a professional pedant for many years it is hardly surprising ! Quite what the unpleasant dig about " please Miss" is about I don't know but I do find it offensive and unnecessary. I assume your earlier dig was also aimed at me:



> Why do some people get so hot under the collar over such a trivial matter???
> ...., never realising some would get so wound up at the thought of having to spend a euro or two


and have explained my reasons for pursuing the matter further.

I cast no aspersions on you- though you took them. I had not even read the earlier posts on this thread so have no idea what you said. I was seeking only to clarify, via the French CC website, as to whether they were necessary up to the dates of posting.

This is a forum for friendly discussion- of Facts ( as in MH Facts in fact) and it it a shame that you feel the need to be unpleasant to those in the discussion.

G


----------



## raynipper

Pedanticism seems to be rife nowadays. ...  

Ray.


----------



## mollmagee

caravan club mag.march edition page 42 states law on breathalysters kits not passed yet and not sure whether will apply to visitors.they also say you can buy them from chemist for about 1 euro.if this has been stated before on forum then no harm can be done saying again :roll:


----------



## n4ked

bognormike said:


> If they want the things in all vehicles, perhaps the French government should pay for them, I don't intend to :x
> 
> What is the point for teetotallers, or those who just don't drive after having a drnk? Even more so with motrhomers who are just driving to a site or aire....


Can we impose a law so that all French people should carry a string of onons around their necks when coming to the UK. I dont see a reason to carry a breath meter as i dont drink either.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If I have a drink its with and after my evening meal. Never driven after that.
I will not be buying one.

I have the warning triangles, used once in 44 years of driving.

Carry four flourescent vests, only used when delivering to customers.

I carry a spare pair of prescription specs, never had to use them.

I carry a spare wheel and have only needed to use one twice in over 
one and a quarter million miles.


I will have to adapt to silly EU rules on motorcycle gear in the future
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

n4ked said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they want the things in all vehicles, perhaps the French government should pay for them, I don't intend to :x
> 
> What is the point for teetotallers, or those who just don't drive after having a drnk? Even more so with motrhomers who are just driving to a site or aire....
> 
> 
> 
> Can we impose a law so that all French people should carry a string of onons around their necks when coming to the UK. I dont see a reason to carry a breath meter as i dont drink either.
Click to expand...

I do not think as many of them come here as there are of us go over there.

Dave p


----------



## eurajohn

Grizzly, grovelling apologies, not wishing to "have a dig at you" the reference to please miss was was an extension of information given by you about you in another post ref how one should be addressed.

Genuinely I did not intend or mean anything unpleasant or derogatory and if my comments came across as such I apologise. my last reply was in direct response to your previous comment in which you used my comments as a quote, therefore I took it to suggest that I had posted incorrect "facts", which I had not.

My comment ref pedantic posts was not directly pointed at you either although "if the cap fits wear it"

Please let us draw a line on this issue and make no further comment.


----------



## rayc

I see Mr Sarkozy has had to take refuge in a bar. Is that poetic justice in response to the breathalyser law?
http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/16180644


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sarky is on record as saying that French laws will be adopted by the EU.

Now he is trying to push thro as much rubbish as he can in his limited time in office.

Daughter , a commercial fleet insurer has just popped in and informed me that some insurance companies may insist on us carrying a breatherliser to ensure cover is operative in case of an accident.
A breath test would prove that the driver had or had not taken alcohol.


At least the chinese will get some employment oportunity out of this.

Dave p


----------



## rayc

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Daughter , a commercial fleet insurer has just popped in and informed me that some insurance companies may insist on us carrying a breatherliser to ensure cover is operative in case of an accident.
> A breath test would prove that the driver had or had not taken alcohol.
> 
> Dave p


Who would be responsible for carrying out the test? I assume we are not talking about an accident where the Police breathalyse the drivers concerned, as the will use their own equipment under their own processes and procedures. Will it be each driver testing themselves, each driver testing each other etc etc. Who keeps the used breathalyser?
I was in an occupation where I could be tested for drugs and alcohol at any time, including travelling to and from sites. The alcohol limit for instant dismissal was a third of the UK DD limit. If I was to be breathalysed I would want to know who authorised the the person to carry out tests and what training they had received. I would want to know what control measures they have in place. Is it assummed that the £1-2 breathalysers are accurate if inside their use date?


----------



## Telbell

> caravan club mag.march edition page 42 states law on breathalysters kits not passed yet and not sure whether will apply to visitors.


Molmagee- behave and get up to date! :wink:

The CC magazine for March will have been published long before it was announced that the law HAS been ratified and WILL be operable from 1st July- see links in a number of previous Posts.

Even Grizzly accepts that now :wink: :lol:


----------



## mollmagee

Telbell said:


> caravan club mag.march edition page 42 states law on breathalysters kits not passed yet and not sure whether will apply to visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Molmagee- behave and get up to date! :wink:
> 
> The CC magazine for March will have been published long before it was announced that the law HAS been ratified and WILL be operable from 1st July- see links in a number of previous Posts.
> 
> Even Grizzly accepts that now :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

ok will try my best  :roll: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rayc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter , a commercial fleet insurer has just popped in and informed me that some insurance companies may insist on us carrying a breatherliser to ensure cover is operative in case of an accident.
> A breath test would prove that the driver had or had not taken alcohol.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be responsible for carrying out the test? I assume we are not talking about an accident where the Police breathalyse the drivers concerned, as the will use their own equipment under their own processes and procedures. Will it be each driver testing themselves, each driver testing each other etc etc. Who keeps the used breathalyser?
> I was in an occupation where I could be tested for drugs and alcohol at any time, including travelling to and from sites. The alcohol limit for instant dismissal was a third of the UK DD limit. If I was to be breathalysed I would want to know who authorised the the person to carry out tests and what training they had received. I would want to know what control measures they have in place. Is it assummed that the £1-2 breathalysers are accurate if inside their use date?
Click to expand...

I will not be affected by the breathalysers.
If I drink I do not drive.
Dave p


----------



## leseduts

I have not trawled through every posting so may have missed this.

Does anyone know what we are supposed to do with these kits. Are they for personal use if we think we have had over the odds, or are they for the police to use if they pull us up?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Personal use.

You could always suplement the kit with a roll of white tape, just to show that you can or cannot walk in a straight line.
Dave p


----------



## rayc

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter , a commercial fleet insurer has just popped in and informed me that some insurance companies may insist on us carrying a breatherliser to ensure cover is operative in case of an accident.
> A breath test would prove that the driver had or had not taken alcohol.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be responsible for carrying out the test? I assume we are not talking about an accident where the Police breathalyse the drivers concerned, as the will use their own equipment under their own processes and procedures. Will it be each driver testing themselves, each driver testing each other etc etc. Who keeps the used breathalyser?
> I was in an occupation where I could be tested for drugs and alcohol at any time, including travelling to and from sites. The alcohol limit for instant dismissal was a third of the UK DD limit. If I was to be breathalysed I would want to know who authorised the the person to carry out tests and what training they had received. I would want to know what control measures they have in place. Is it assummed that the £1-2 breathalysers are accurate if inside their use date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not be affected by the breathalysers.
> If I drink I do not drive.
> Dave p
Click to expand...

Can you clarify what your Daughter was saying? I thought she was saying that drivers in the UK would have to carry a breathalyser which would be used to prove they were under the DD limit if involved in an accident? 
If that is so it matters not whether you do not drive when you have had a drink - you will have to prove it by using the breathalyser. Who to - yourself or the other driver is the question.


----------



## bognormike

leseduts said:


> I have not trawled through every posting so may have missed this.
> 
> Does anyone know what we are supposed to do with these kits. Are they for personal use if we think we have had over the odds, or are they for the police to use if they pull us up?


for a poential driver to use to check whether they are over the limit. Police would have their own kit.


----------



## Zebedee

I think I'll learn to fly a fast jet fighter . . . it would be easier!! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Quote:"Does anyone know what we are supposed to do with these kits. Are they for personal use if we think we have had over the odds, or are they for the police to use if they pull us up?"


As I understand the legislation the requirement is for a driver merely to carry a "single use/unused" breathalyser....and that's it. 

I've seen nothing so far that suggests the police will require you to use it in their presence (as Mike says they'll obviously have their own) and there's no point in showing them a "used/negative one" to try & convince the police that you're ok to drive.

Nor have I seen anything to suggest that you use it at an (eg) RTA to indicate you're over/under the limit. Can't see that will be of any evidential value at all when it comes to court.

Common sense suggests that some may want to use it at certain times to check their own level of alcohol- but those who do should bear in mind there';s no point in using it straight after drinking-there'd need to be time for the drink to get into the system for any reading to be anywhere near accurate


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rayc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter , a commercial fleet insurer has just popped in and informed me that some insurance companies may insist on us carrying a breatherliser to ensure cover is operative in case of an accident.
> A breath test would prove that the driver had or had not taken alcohol.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be responsible for carrying out the test? I assume we are not talking about an accident where the Police breathalyse the drivers concerned, as the will use their own equipment under their own processes and procedures. Will it be each driver testing themselves, each driver testing each other etc etc. Who keeps the used breathalyser?
> I was in an occupation where I could be tested for drugs and alcohol at any time, including travelling to and from sites. The alcohol limit for instant dismissal was a third of the UK DD limit. If I was to be breathalysed I would want to know who authorised the the person to carry out tests and what training they had received. I would want to know what control measures they have in place. Is it assummed that the £1-2 breathalysers are accurate if inside their use date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not be affected by the breathalysers.
> If I drink I do not drive.
> Dave p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you clarify what your Daughter was saying? I thought she was saying that drivers in the UK would have to carry a breathalyser which would be used to prove they were under the DD limit if involved in an accident?
> If that is so it matters not whether you do not drive when you have had a drink - you will have to prove it by using the breathalyser. Who to - yourself or the other driver is the question.
Click to expand...

Uk drivers would have to comply with French law.
French alcohol limuit is 50 mg per 100 ml as oposed to our 80 mg.

Fine is 135 euros for having 50 to 80 mg and 6 points on licence
Above that it is a fine of up to 4500 euros (£3744) and loss of licence

11 euro fine if kit is not carried in vehicle. Police will start enacting on this as from November 2012 with spot checks.

A brave Sarky would hae introduce a zero alcohol limit.

I would be in favour of that

Dave p

dave p


----------



## alhod

The next stage is new vehicles being fitted with a device which prevents the engine being started until a positive breath test is recorded on the integral breathaliser. 
Don't mock - it is on the way. Every time you get in you will have to blow into the tube - if over the limit the engine will not start!

:roll: 

Alan


----------



## Grizzly

alhod said:


> The next stage is new vehicles being fitted with a device which prevents the engine being started until a positive breath test is recorded on the integral breathaliser.
> Don't mock - it is on the way. Every time you get in you will have to blow into the tube - if over the limit the engine will not start!
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Alan


No laughter Alan...it's catered for here ( in France) !

LegiFrance 

G


----------



## alhod

Grizzly said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next stage is new vehicles being fitted with a device which prevents the engine being started until a positive breath test is recorded on the integral breathaliser.
> Don't mock - it is on the way. Every time you get in you will have to blow into the tube - if over the limit the engine will not start!
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> No laughter Alan...it's catered for here ( in France) !
> 
> LegiFrance
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Yes - I was thinking of France when adding that comment!

Alan


----------



## yorksbill

I have not read through all the entries on this subject, but here is a link to what seems to be an update on implementation. It seems that the requirement will be introduced from 1 July 2012.

http://www.thelocal.fr/2725/20120301/


----------



## Telbell

> have not read through all the entries on this subject, but here is a link to what seems to be an update on implementation. It seems that the requirement will be introduced from 1 July 2012.


Read through all the entries on this thread/subject yorks/bill! :wink:


----------



## n4ked

yorksbill said:


> I have not read through all the entries on this subject, but here is a link to what seems to be an update on implementation. It seems that the requirement will be introduced from 1 July 2012.
> 
> http://www.thelocal.fr/2725/20120301/


Ok so what happens once you use the breathaliser unit, then you dont have a valid one working in your vehicle, maybe they will make us purchase two.

Can we Brits not make a law concerning foreign drivers entering England that to drive on our roads they must pay us the extra fuel duty on fuel already in their tanks. We get ripped by our Government so why shouldn't they lol


----------



## Telbell

> Can we Brits not make a law concerning foreign drivers entering England that to drive on our roads they must pay us the extra fuel duty on fuel already in their tanks


So long as they don't decide to have a separate price for Brit tourists which equates to the British prices :lol:


----------



## n4ked

Telbell said:


> Can we Brits not make a law concerning foreign drivers entering England that to drive on our roads they must pay us the extra fuel duty on fuel already in their tanks
> 
> 
> 
> So long as they don't decide to have a separate price for Brit tourists which equates to the British prices :lol:
Click to expand...

If the French government can invent stupid laws why cant we. The meters give a different reading i am sure dependant on if you have just had a cancer stick and how long since your last drink.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Just got back on Saturday from importing our new van from France.

Thursday evening there was an announcement on French news TV about the legislation.

Friday I bought 2 kits from a fuel station at a cost of €1.90 each.

Not a lot really to stay within the law from July 1st.

Helen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Koppersbeat said:


> Just got back on Saturday from importing our new van from France.
> 
> Not a lot really to stay within the law from July 1st.
> 
> Helen


If you were parked outside a restaurant and had had a drink, you return to mh and check with the breatherlizer. It shows you are over the limit do you stay put or drive on. Will you miss your ferry? Would you feel the need to use one every time you had a drink with a meal . I think not. A responsible driver knows when not to drink. 
I bet you do not use these devices at home.

Dave p


----------



## n4ked

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Koppersbeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back on Saturday from importing our new van from France.
> 
> Not a lot really to stay within the law from July 1st.
> 
> Helen
> 
> 
> 
> If you were parked outside a restaurant and had had a drink, you return to mh and check with the breatherlizer. It shows you are over the limit do you stay put or drive on. Will you miss your ferry? Would you feel the need to use one every time you had a drink with a meal . I think not. A responsible driver knows when not to drink.
> I bet you do not use these devices at home.
> 
> Dave p
Click to expand...

I think that the Uk shold pass a law concerning all Fench registered vehicles carry a string of onions just to get even


----------

